# The Difference



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Cant put it off any longer, so have to ask what is probably a dumb question  , what is the difference between an "electric" watch and a quartz battery watch, i mean the latter is running from an "electric" battery - Brian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Simple really....they both have a battery but an "electric" or "electronic" movements pre-dates quartz.....instead they either have a tuning fork or a balance wheel....but no quartz :yucky: :


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup: , nice simple answer that even i can understand, cheers!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Electric / electronic with balance wheel:










and with Tuning Fork:










Stephen


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may ocasionally come across a strange "hybrid" in a Timex Quartz which has a balance wheel controlled by a quartz PCB. Silver Hawk is the "man" for Electrics, our resident "GURU" on Electric Watches. :lol:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Its been bugging me ever since i joined the forum, and saw the "electric" sub forum


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ditto fernface, but I was too vain/ashamed/nervous to ask!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Always remember Guys, there's no such thing as a dumb question - -









#You may get a dumb answer or two tho' - specvially from me :rofl2:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

then theres the accuquartz-tuning fork AND quartz crystal :wallbash: :thumbup:


----------

